# HCC for UKC



## kjgendreau (Oct 20, 2015)

Hello all,

I have a question for the UKC folks. I have a recently cut down cream boy who finished his AKC grand championship in early September. I would like to finish his UKC CH as he has 55 points and one competition win towards his UKC (we played in UKC as a warm up to getting him ready for his AKC GCH). We kept his continental trim (he wore it so well, I couldn't give it up), but it's now HCC. Obviously the pattern will need to be tweaked due to the shorter style, as his jacket is about an inch long. Will the shorter jacket than I normally see on dogs in HCC trims be held against him? I know the emphasis is on coat texture rather than trim but I don't want to waste our time or get excused from the ring. The shows I'm planning on taking him to are Thanksgiving weekend, so there will be about another inch of hair growth between now and then.

What do you guys think?

Kirsten


----------



## brownlikewoah (May 3, 2012)

I think he will be fine for ukc.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

The two most common clips in the UKC shows are the HCC and the sporting clip. You will be fine with the clip he has right now as long as the coat is long enough for the judge to determine density and texture. My girl is currently showing in a short jacket (1 1/2 to 2 inches max) as we need to be able to put her vest on over it for work. I have never have a judge say anything about her clip. Grin I even showed her last year at Gateway with short ears and she still took a Group 2 and 3


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

As Spindledreams said a lot of folks show in the Sporting clip which is shorter than you have your boys jacket, all over their bodies. You would have more concern with his coat being too long as apposed to being too short. You know how the judges dont like "big" hair, and defiantly no hairspray! I think he will get those last points and wins very easily.


----------



## kjgendreau (Oct 20, 2015)

This is what he looks like now. His ears have bands in them in attempt to keep the hair out of his mouth. :act-up:


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

For comparison look at my girl from last week at Gateway. She won BOB 4 out of the 5 shows she was entered in as well as 2 Group 1sts  Your boy has plenty of coat already and will be more then ready for the show you are thinking of.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

kjgendreau said:


> This is what he looks like now. His ears have bands in them in attempt to keep the hair out of his mouth. :act-up:


Love seeing him in a shorter trim! Such a great tailset.


----------



## kjgendreau (Oct 20, 2015)

Thanks! I think he looks pretty handsome in the sporty continental. He wears it well. I live in an area with alot of doodles and he is NEVER confused for one.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Your going to do fantastic. His coat is great! No worries there! Im considering bringing Stella out for her Grand Ch. don't know if I will find the competition though. You will do great! Im sure he will get his Grand UKC also in no time, he is just gorgeous.


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

AngelAviary said:


> Your going to do fantastic. His coat is great! No worries there! Im considering bringing Stella out for her Grand Ch. don't know if I will find the competition though. You will do great! Im sure he will get his Grand UKC also in no time, he is just gorgeous.


AngelAviary, I think we could have a champion class at Kalamazoo shows this December!


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

kjgendreau said:


> This is what he looks like now. His ears have bands in them in attempt to keep the hair out of his mouth. :act-up:


Kristen, he looks great, he will finish his UKC championship really fast.


----------



## wolfcub81 (Feb 5, 2010)

AngelAviary said:


> Your going to do fantastic. His coat is great! No worries there! Im considering bringing Stella out for her Grand Ch. don't know if I will find the competition though. You will do great! Im sure he will get his Grand UKC also in no time, he is just gorgeous.


There are supposed to be a lot of poodles in Wapakoneta this weekend. I'm only going for Sunday. Kzoo I have to see. Jacnic, do you know if there will be solids?


----------



## kjgendreau (Oct 20, 2015)

Well, I took Solo to the show yesterday. There were two other standards competing. A class bitch and a bitch in the champions class. Solo won best of breed over both girls and second in the gundog group at both shows! He is now known as AKC GCH and UKC CH Musique Moonlight Concerto! :act-up:

Kirsten


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Oh Congratulations!! I just knew he was going to do fantastic! Are you going for his Grand now? Im sure he will pick it up in no time!


----------



## kjgendreau (Oct 20, 2015)

Not sure about his grand. There are very few solid colored standards being shown right now in UKC. I think for winter, I am going to take his bracelets shorter and probably his ears as well. He played in the snow after and came in the door with his feet packed in snow. Nothing in UKC around her until May, I believe. No point in torturing myself with grooming. :act-up:

I will say, the best part of the UKC show is I didn't have to go home and wash out hairspray. :act-up:

Kirsten


----------

